# iframe >> Bordercolor definieren ?



## nightmare (31. Januar 2003)

Hi boys & girls
wie mache ich von einem Iframe die Ränder in der Farbe, wie es von der Hauptseite der Hintergrund ist ?!
klingt verwirrend ?!
na gut .... hier ein Link
http://www.myuxs.de/index1.php

Der Border soll nicht weiss, sondern dieses "blau" von der Hauptseite sein...
ist das zu verwirklichen ?!
wenn ja wie ?

(quelltext:  <div align=center><iframe src="corenews2/shownews.php" width=475 height=1000 border=0></iframe></div> )

danke schonmal für eure Hilfe

*winke*
- nightmare


----------



## Christoph (31. Januar 2003)

mit CSS kein Problem 


selfhtml.teamone.de :]


----------



## Precog (31. Januar 2003)

würde mal sagen: 
	
	
	



```
.iframe { border: 1px solid blue; }
```


----------



## Flo<H> (31. Januar 2003)

öhm vielleicht seh ich das ja falsch, aber ich glaube er meint einen anderen rand, weil der den man per css einstellen kann existiert doch gar nicht oder?
 (quelltext: <div align=center><iframe src="corenews2/shownews.php" width=475 height=1000 border=0></iframe></div> ) 

=> border=0

wenn des jetzt falsch war berichtet mich gerne ;-)


----------



## Precog (31. Januar 2003)

nein, ich glaube er meint den rand!
mach border="0" weg und schreib dann class="iframe"
oder so hin.

cu
victork


----------



## SilentWarrior (31. Januar 2003)

darf man überhaupt nen tag-name als klassennamen verwenden? ist das nicht gegen irgendwelche spezifikationen?


----------



## Precog (31. Januar 2003)

Natürlich darf man das!
du kannst einmal ne klasse definieren
(.dieklasse { lala; } )
oder nen html tag:
body { font-family: Verdana, Arial; ......; }

wenn du zum beispiel in der hp immer auf jeder page die selbe bg-farbe und schriftfarbe haben willst, würde ich das mit dem body tag definieren. Vorteil: Du musst nicht jeder schrift wieder ne klasse zuweisen....

victork


----------



## SilentWarrior (31. Januar 2003)

victor!!! 

informier dich doch bitte zuerst, ja?

klassennamen sind n kleiner unterschied zu tag-css-definitionen.


----------



## nightmare (31. Januar 2003)

Danke so weit, werde die Sachen hier mal durchtesten


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (1. Februar 2003)

das attribut nennt sich "frameborder" und nicht "border". es kann meines wissens nach nur beim aufruf des iframes und nicht per css deklariert werden.


```
<iframe src=blablubb.htm frameborder=700000 bordercolor=ABCDEF>
```


----------



## Precog (1. Februar 2003)

sry *liebguck*


----------



## 100%fat_free (2. Februar 2003)

da erfährt man sachen von denen man nicht mal gewusst hat dass sie möglich sind


----------



## noxid`- (2. Februar 2003)

Caleb hat Recht. Das Ganze geht über frameborder=0


----------

